# Plow Needed for TV COMMERCIAL in Chicago



## plowquest (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm working on a "WeatherTech" floor mats commercial in Chicago that is shooting this weekend.

We're looking to rent a Red Ford F-350 super duty or similar pickup with a plow to feature in the TV spot.

Must be a newer model, clean and without any body damage.

Thought I'd post here and see if anyone on this forum lives in the Chicagoland area and might be interested.

Vehicle would need to be dropped off in the city on friday, we shoot the commercial on sunday, vehicle would be ready for pickup on monday. The project would pay $600 for the vehicle and you would get to see your rig on TV!!

If Interested, please send photos to [email protected].

thanks,
jay


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Is this what your looking for?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

plowquest;1887493 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm working on a "WeatherTech" floor mats commercial in Chicago that is shooting this weekend.
> 
> ...


So.......I drop off my $50,000 Truck to you on Friday in Downtown Chicago.....You keep it 3 days and only pay me $600 bucks.....I bet my insurance company would love that.........


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

i bet the bird would jump on it.


im with you...alot of risk, little reward


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

plowquest;1887493 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm working on a "WeatherTech" floor mats commercial in Chicago that is shooting this weekend.
> 
> ...


even though i am far away, i know what i will do for you...you send me $600 and weather techs i will take a video for you in my new f550 and have it emailed to you by monday.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I smell a scam


----------



## plowquest (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

I can see how this offer might seem unusual, and if you're not interested I completely understand.

For anyone who may be interested, this is not a scam. This is the first time I've had to track down a snow plow but I do rent "picture cars" with some regularity. Sometimes classic muscle cars and sometimes we need nothing-special minivans. Generally paying $300, more if it's a muscle car etc.

The $600 was the number I was given, my apologies if that seems low, it's what I have to work with. I do have a few takers but if anyone is still interested my email is below, we are still looking for more options.

Regarding timeline, we would now only need the truck for 1/2 the day on sunday (not on friday as mentioned before). We can also provide a certificate of insurance that would make the production company liable for your vehicle while on set.

thanks for your time,
- jay

[email protected]


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

lfaulstick;1887737 said:


> i bet the bird would jump on it.
> 
> im with you...alot of risk, little reward


Bird better start painting his truck red after a **** load of bondo work :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's what ur missing,Example

My 2014 super duty sticker is 66K plus 5K for plow plus all the extras I have, ur offering less then 1% of value. Now maybe 1K would sound better..... 2K I would wash it.....and u can pick it up across the street from the weather Tech office in DG


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1887781 said:


> Here's what ur missing,Example
> 
> My 2014 super duty sticker is 66K plus 5K for plow plus all the extras I have, ur offering less then 1% of value. Now maybe 1K would sound better..... 2K I would wash it.....and u can pick it up across the street from the weather office in DG


is that still even worth it ?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn thats alot of coin for a plow truck i bet it's sweet though and even 1k is low even for my beater


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

xgiovannix12;1887778 said:


> Bird better start painting his truck red after a **** load of bondo work :laughing:


He is on it......He is building something special for the photo shoot.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1887781 said:


> Here's what ur missing,Example
> 
> My 2014 super duty sticker is 66K plus 5K for plow plus all the extras I have, ur offering less then 1% of value. Now maybe 1K would sound better..... 2K I would wash it.....and u can pick it up across the street from the weather office in DG


Bragger........................:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My dogs had a tug of war with my driver side mat yesterday.......did I also say I need a set of mats too?

LoL


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know why you guys are beating this post up. 

If you have your logo on the truck, it's free, or shall I say someone is paying you to advertis. 

If they have all the insurance ddocuments, then I would jump all over it.

Unfortunatel, I own white trucks.. .. . 




..,


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't like the terms or amount..........don't take him up on the offer.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

White Gardens;1887788 said:


> I don't know why you guys are beating this post up.
> 
> If you have your logo on the truck, it's free, or shall I say someone is paying you to advertis.
> 
> ...


Im not beating it I dont own a new rig nor a red one :waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1887786 said:


> Bragger........................:laughing:


I would pimp out the ride for some green, no white gold in site..... The B!tch needs to earn her keep.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Call this guy,I'm sure he'll do it,

http://car.mitula.us/detalle/952/9090062416186625959/6/1/ford-super-duty-crew-cab-chicago


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

Defcon 5;1887786 said:


> Bragger........................:laughing:


We need to move to Chicago, or New York. Half day call it six hours 100 an hour doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## plowquest (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the link! He is the front runner for this project, I appreciate your taking the time to post here.

j



grandview;1887807 said:


> Call this guy,I'm sure he'll do it,
> 
> http://car.mitula.us/detalle/952/9090062416186625959/6/1/ford-super-duty-crew-cab-chicago


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

plowquest;1887493 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm working on a "WeatherTech" floor mats commercial in Chicago that is shooting this weekend.
> 
> ...


Odd, you didn't put the name of your company out there. What is the name and address / contact information of your company you work for? I have a buddy in the area whom I could call if there was some way to verify who you are.

He would tell you to go F-off, but it's the least I can do to help you.:waving:


----------



## plowquest (Dec 1, 2014)

I understand completely. Having people tell you to F-off is all part of the job!

I'm a freelance worker but the company that hired me is Radar Studios out of Chicago. Here's a link if you're curious.

http://www.radarstudios.com

Thanks!
j



Dogplow Dodge;1887868 said:


> Odd, you didn't put the name of your company out there. What is the name and address / contact information of your company you work for? I have a buddy in the area whom I could call if there was some way to verify who you are.
> 
> He would tell you to go F-off, but it's the least I can do to help you.:waving:


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

$600 to take pictures of my truck if I had a late model Ford. I would be all over it. But alas my only Ford is dead and only have Dodges.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

plowquest;1887864 said:


> Thanks for the link! He is the front runner for this project, I appreciate your taking the time to post here.
> 
> j


As agent,I get 40% plus residuals


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

How about females? Any super hot spokesmodel types on site? I'm married and drive a black chevy so I'm out ,just wondering for the single guys,most of them drive late model Fords,live at home to be able to afford repairs.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Does this pay cash or come with a 1099 ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

magnatrac;1887987 said:


> Does this pay cash or come with a 1099 ?


out of state check


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

leigh;1887972 said:


> How about females? Any super hot spokesmodel types on site? I'm married and drive a black chevy so I'm out ,just wondering for the single guys,most of them drive late model Fords,live at home to be able to afford repairs.


That was hilarious...
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

